# AK AUTO.



## Connie m (Aug 20, 2019)

HI EVERYONE!  New to growing. This is my 2nd go around. AK auto in fox farm with worm casting and perlite. She’s three weeks old today   When will she start to flower?  Much appreciated!


----------



## SmokeRich211 (Aug 21, 2019)

Sorry, I don't know I also start my grow a few days ago. My friend's to flower take him 81days. Are you grow it outdoor with sunlight?


----------

